# Walnut Bowl



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Had a customer that came in. She said she had been down to art gallery and seen my turnings but wanted a slightly bigger bowl than I had down there. So on Monday after coring the others I turned this bowl for her. It is 13 1/2" X 3 1/2". She also said she wanted it shiney as it was going to be a display bowl for fruit and she may be used for like dinner rolls. So I finished it with 9 light coats of ***. I am not that sure about the shine but she loved it. For free walnut and she paid $75 for it I didn't argue.


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

nice bowl and good money-- not sure about the shine -- but that is what customer wants and you gave it to her... paul


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Pleased to seeya back at it Bernie... and as usual turning out beautiful work...


----------



## ladjr3552 (Nov 3, 2011)

Very Nice Job


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks to all. Bill it was just good to get back at the lathe. Last couple of weeks have been pretty stressful and especially for the wife. But it will pass with time.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

All things in time Bernie, All things!

btw...yeah, I did!


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

Very nice. I like it shiney


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Really nice! With a shine like that you could even make hubcaps <just kidding>. I am sure your customer is very pleased - as she should be, that's what custom work is all about: making for the customer exactly what they want! Great piece! *OPG3*


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful stuff, Bernie!
Walnut is a favorite for me. I love the shine too.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Otis and Reg. She picked it up today and was really happy with it. She called a few minutes ago and wanted to know if I had more of that wood. I told her I had 3 pieces that size. She said ok she may have a order for two more. Makes me a happy turner.


----------

